#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-23
<ball> Hello BobJonkman
<ball> Hrllo RobotGrrl
<RobotGrrl> :o Howdy ball
<dscassel> Morning, Canada
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-24
<BobJonkman> dscassel, did  you announce your good news here? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2010-November/007775.html
<dscassel> Oh, right.  Hey, team, we're re-approved! :)
<IdleOne> dscassel: Good job everybody :)
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-25
<BobJonkman> Talk about your lags in the conversation...
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-26
<Infoverload> Hi
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-28
<MikeS11> good evening ubuntu-ca
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-21
<razorgoto> ls
<razorgoto> exit
<BluesKaj> hey folks
 * genii-around makes coffee
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-22
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-23
<Guest79020> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * genii-around makes coffee
 * BobJonkman craves a coffee from genii-around
 * genii-around slides BobJonkman a very tasty and strongly brewed coffee, just cooled off enough to be perfect for drinking
 * BobJonkman adulterates genii-around's excellent coffee by adding a dollop of cream
<genii-around> :)
<BobJonkman> "a dollop of cream" - what else is measured in dollops?
<genii-around> Not sure.. but there are some interesting ways to measure stuff. My grandma always says like: 3 glugs of molasses   for recipes, etc
<BobJonkman> Dollops are also for mud and fat men: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dollop
<genii-around> Heh
<BobJonkman> There's also "jiggers"
<BobJonkman> distinct from "chiggers"
<BobJonkman> Wouldn't want to get those two mixed up
 * genii-around contemplates hogsheads and other quaint systems
<BobJonkman> Sadly, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/jigger doesn't have a definition as a unit of measure.
<BobJonkman> As in "a jigger of rum"
<genii-around> Probably some nautical cup size...
<BobJonkman> I can see why "hogshead" fell out of favour.  Any time you try to measure something it would just pour out the eyes and nostrils
 * BobJonkman should be getting back to work now
 * BluesKaj tries to find documentation or a tutorial for a way in thru the bell pvr ethernet port
<BobJonkman> BluesKaj: Looking to get an Internet connection through your satellite from the  PVR ethernet?
<BluesKaj> jigger=1.5 ounces of liquor
 * BobJonkman would hire BluesKaj for genii-around's coffee bar in a jiffy
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Is it the pve plus?
<genii-around> *pvr
<BluesKaj> BobJonkman, I have a bell 9242 and would like to addit to the home network , TiVo style ..there's a site that promotes python scripts for running TiVos on a home network , but I can't find the equivalent for the Bell pvr
<BobJonkman> So you just want to control the PVR or view the contents.
<BobJonkman> Sadly, I have no experience with either Bell or PVRs
<BobJonkman> It would be interesting to get an Internet connection using the PVR as a router to the satellite connection, though
<BluesKaj> BobJonkman, yes, but mostly I'd like to be able to add or copy content back and forth between the networked pcs and the pvr ..but due to encryption I somehow doubt that's even feasable
<BobJonkman> Likely, your PVR is locked up, and Bell holds the keys.
<genii-around> I wonder if it uses snmp
<BluesKaj> BobJonkman, genii-around , I haven't begun my research in ernest yet , but the lack of info even in google and the digitalhome sitr is discouraging so far
<BluesKaj> I used to use a 9200 , but got this 9242 with remote access capability , as a swap out due to the change over from MPEG2 to MPEG4 codec/compression that Bell is switching to .
<BluesKaj> I have a SD TiVo that i used on our home network, it was neat to be able copy content down loaded off the internet to the TiVo. Now I just use a home pc media server instaed , but it would be nice to have option copy files to pc from the pvr in case we run out of room on the HDD.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: You could always isolate it from the internet but hooking it to a router that gives it an IP but doesn't go to internet, then poke at it a bit with like nmap to see what ports are open on the thing.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah I was thinking that too, just need an another ethernet cable to connect it up
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It must use some kind of method to talk to Bells servers for the remotepvr stuff to work
<genii-around> I wonder if you hooked it to a box with webserver and dhcp server, what the webserver access logs would look like
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> so you know I was saying I had an issue with screen sessions
<willwh> if you'll forgive me just talking out loud
<willwh> I did a reinstall, running 11.10 server now
<BluesKaj> genii-around, what method should I use to connect the pvr to my other box ?
<willwh> I am still seeing the same issue
<willwh> I have a running screen session, and when I open a new term inside it, I end up at, willwh@web:(unreachable)/$
<willwh> if I do an ls though, I am in my /home/willwh
<willwh> which is really odd..
<willwh> I am not sure how to try to troubleshoot this, or get some help
<willwh> anyone have any ideas?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: If you have a webserver/dhcp server on said box and want to probe it? Probably a crossover cable
<genii-around> Work, back in a while
<BluesKaj> genii-around, no webserver or dhcp server on the other box..it's strictly a kubuntu box with static IP in network interfaces and dns nameserver IPs in resolv.conf , no NM
<willwh> most of the pvrs are out there are really locked down
<willwh> I have a pace pvr (shaw) - everything disabled 'cept for the sata port :(
<willwh> usb/cat5/etc - all dead :/
<willwh> probably be better with a capture card
<willwh> and run mythtv
<BluesKaj> willwh, the bell pvr has an ethernet port for remote accessing the record and guide settiings , but so far I see nothing about copying anyprogramming toa pc via ahome network setup as backup or overflow from the pvr hdd
<BluesKaj> HD capture cards are rare birds indeed
<BluesKaj> mythtv is unecessary , mencoder can copy files if one uses the right strings
<BluesKaj> willwh, I fear that the content is encrypted by a method that's unavailble/proprietary anyway
<willwh> most likely yes
<willwh> any ideas on my issue above BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> willwh, sorry i don't understand it ...are you opening a terminal inside a folder or directly from the menu ?
<willwh> well, no, I ssh to my server
<willwh> where I have irssi running in screen
<willwh> inside a screen session, you can do, ctrl + a, c, to open a new term inside the screen session
<willwh> now - the weird thing is - it doesn't happen after starting a fresh screen session
<willwh> just after some time
<willwh> it seems to puke
<willwh> I cannot for the life of me, understand it :\
<BluesKaj> willwh, , why not just open another prompt with ctrl+alt+F2 or 3 , or is this not suitable?
<willwh> well - I'm logging in to a remote box
<willwh> it's just that my irssi logging dies after a while too
<BluesKaj> over the  'net or Lan ?
<willwh> both
<BluesKaj> sorry, no experience with internet ssh , only lan
<BluesKaj> brb
<dscassel> willwh: I've had the same problem. Haven't had the time to figure out what's going on, though.
<dscassel> Let me know if you find a fix...
<willwh> dscassel: I don't even know where to start tbh
<willwh> really annoying though!
<dscassel> Yeah. :/
<BluesKaj> looks like a daemon is timing out or something
<willwh> i.e. I am not sure how I even bug report it
<willwh> or where to start digging
<willwh> so frustrating
<BluesKaj> you guys still use network manager ?
<dscassel> I'd switch to Quassel, but I can't find a way to turn off join, parts, quits, etc.
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yup.
<willwh> I wouldn't
<willwh> I have far too many custom scripts for irssi
<willwh> and I can't be arsed rewriting ;)
<BluesKaj> willwh, are you irssi'd on the remote machine? sounds dumb I know but I have to ask
<willwh> BluesKaj: yup, irrsi runs in a screen session on the remote machine
<BluesKaj> what exactly is a screen session ?
<willwh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<willwh> :]
<willwh> back shortly
<willwh> dscassel: around?
<willwh> http://pastie.org/2911278
<willwh> interestingly, look at the path it's supposed to be at, ~willwh/public_html/play/index.php
<willwh> how the france did willwh get stuffed in there
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-24
<Blacko> ch
<Blacko> allo
<Blacko> ???
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bregma> snow is still on the ground here
<BluesKaj> +8 here , no frost last night...we've had great weather here , nicest Nov I can recall
<dscassel> willwh: Back!
<dscassel> "~willwh" is just shorthand for your home directory.
<willwh> dscassel: I thought that was just ~/
<willwh> :)
<willwh> dscassel: there has to be an explanation for this though
<genii-around> This might make sense if you know that College Street and University Ave is an intersection in Toronto.. this morning on the streetcar, guy gets on and says "I'm going to College and University" . Some smartass siting up front chimes in "Geez man, pick one or the other!"
<willwh> ahahaha :)
<genii-around> willwh: Yeah we all had a good chuckle!
<BluesKaj> I went to college when I was 6yrs old ...College street public school that is ..in Sudbury
<BluesKaj> it's still there ...it was old when I attended
<BluesKaj> :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I went to Walpole South Public School when we lived in Chelmsford/Azilda
<BluesKaj> right , sounds familiar
<dscassel> willwh: ~ is the current user's home directory.  ~user is user's home directory, even if you're not 'user'.
<willwh> ah
<JeffE> Is it just me, or did they get rid of the "ca" keyboard option in Oneiric?  Right now my keyboard definition is "dvorak,fr" with " _ ,eng"
<JeffE> Not sure, but I might have poked "behind the scenes" to get that.
<dscassel> JeffE: I'm running Oneiric.  English(Canada) and French(Canada) are in the list in the keyboard layout prefs
<JeffE> I just looked again - nope.  There is no "Canada" like Natty had, no "English (Canada)" either.  maybe it's a product of the upgrade.
<bregma> hmm, I'm running oneiric and using an English(Canada) setting
<bregma> but I upgraded from maverick and natty
<JeffE> I went from 10.10 to 11.04 and then 11..... whatever Oneiric is.
<JeffE> Ah, I did 'hard-wire' it: I was tired of seeing the US flag in the systray when I was in "en"/"dvorak", and "us"/"en", or whatever the menu choices gave me.  So I've got "dvorak,ca" forced in.  But in the Xfce-settings I last had "dvorak/french(Canada)-english(Canada)", or some craziness.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-25
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bregma> howday
<BluesKaj> 'morning bregma
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<willwh> dscassel: any joy yet? :P
<dscassel> willwh: Not really. I'm just living without logging, really.
<willwh> lol ;(
<willwh> I have a node.js bot that is pumping channel logs to a couchdb anyway
<willwh> but
<willwh> still
<willwh> not for here - but the channels I do want to log >.>
<dscassel> #ubuntu-ca is logged by ubuntulog anyway.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi bregma
<BluesKaj> drizzle today ...bummer , can't put up the Christmas lights :)
<Guest0265> hey
<Guest0265> you know justin bieber??
<willwh> Canada's population is 35 million or so
<willwh> I am very glad to say I have never had the pleasure
<DarwinSurvivor> how the heck did a bieber fan find IRC?!?
<willwh> who knows
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-27
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, even the crazy people can install ubuntu + irc. they just make horrible use of them.
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings, Next IRC meeting 13 Dec 2011 8:00pm EST, 5:00pm PST
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: lol.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-21
<BobJonkman> Hey Ubuntoids!  Thank you all for the Ubuntu community https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-22
<BobJonkman> Don't forget the Ubuntu-ca Team Meeting, right in here tomorrow at 7:00pm EST, 4:00pm PST or 8:00pm AST.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-11-22
<bregma> yayyy!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-23
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodee!!
<BobJonkman1> Roll call!  IdleOne mars komputes_afk Chex genii-around FiReSTaRT mattmaq zul jlamothe jaguar dscassel_ willwh ryanakca azend mcpherrin  cyphermox txwikinger johanbr bregma egerlach
 * genii-around jolts awake
 * IdleOne falls off the chair
<IdleOne> WAT!
<BobJonkman1> Meeting!  Agenda & such at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-11-22
<BobJonkman1> dscassel_ is somewhat incapacitated, and will be joining us via phone tonight
<BobJonkman1> The incapacitation stems from a new SSD in his netbook which has borked the BIOS
<BobJonkman1> That's a technical term...
<BobJonkman1> Also, dscassel_ has gone to get a Poutine Schawarma for sustenance.  It's great having an IRC meeting IRL just before an Ubuntu Hour
<willwh> :)
<BobJonkman1> So, introductions?
<willwh> I'm just leaving the office - got to go to the doc :/
<willwh> will be MIA o/
<BobJonkman1> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, slightly north of Waterloo, Ontario, but currently at Almadina's restaurant in Waterloo
<BobJonkman1> OK, enjoy what you can, willwh
<BobJonkman1> I saw genii-around open his eyes.  Looks like you had a good Ubuntu Release Party!
<dscassel> Holla!
<BobJonkman1> Pics at http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntucanada/8188024749/ and http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntucanada/8189105872/
<genii-around> BobJonkman1: We had about 10-12 people altogether wander through, 6 who stayed all night
<BobJonkman1> And cupcakes!
<genii-around> Hehe, yes
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: you don't mind chairing, do you?
<genii-around> Sorry, back and forth from working here, may not be too talktative
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: Not at all.  Have keyboard, will chair
<dscassel> I'm on my phone for the duration. Hardware issues.
<BobJonkman1> It was an exciting week back in October.  TO Release Party, UbuntuOpenWeek, FSOSS, UDS...
<BobJonkman1> Anybody go to UDS?  IRL or virtually?
<dscassel> I was to busy with work this time.
<BobJonkman1> I didn't make it to any online stuff either
<BobJonkman1> I talked to Raul Suarez, who had nice thing to say about FSOSS
<BobJonkman1> dscassel tells me Randall from the Vancouver LoCo went to UDS, proposed having LoCo teams blog about awesome LoCo stuff
<BobJonkman1> dscassel didn't think that got too much traction
<BobJonkman1> Tuesday was UCADay: http://ucaday.org
<BobJonkman1> Belated ThankYous to everyone here.  You all help make the Ubuntu-ca community
<BobJonkman1> Hmm..  ucday.org seems to be unresponsive.  There's always https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<BobJonkman1> And on the agenda there's the question of the next meeting day.
<BobJonkman1> If we stick to the fourth Thursday, the next meeting would be on 27 December.  How's that fit with everyone's holiday schedules?
<genii-around> I'll be in Sarnia with family, probably won't make it
<azend> :O
<BobJonkman1> I guess it meets with approval...
<azend> Works for me
<BobJonkman1> Would it be better earlier in the month?
<azend> Doesn't matter to me
<dscassel> We could just ship December..
<dscassel> Er, skip
<BobJonkman1> Here in Waterloo we've been syncing the Ubuntu Hour Waterloo with the IRC meeting
<BobJonkman1> Would we skip Ubuntu Hour too?
<dscassel> I think I'll be driving back to kw on the 27th
<BobJonkman1> OK, I propose moving it to the 13th of December, 7:00pm for the IRC meeting, 8:00pm for Ubuntu Hour Waterloo
<dscassel> I'm free the 13th..
<genii-around> Sounds good
<dscassel> We're agreed!
<BobJonkman1> Yay!  I'll work on updating calendars and such
<BobJonkman1> next...
<BobJonkman1> LoCo renewal...
<BobJonkman1> dscassel says he hasn't been approached about renewal yet, but we should probably start working on it
<dscassel> I haven't heard anything.
<BobJonkman1> I've been trying to keep the Team Reports up-to-date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports/
<dscassel> They just did Asturia. They may be going alphabetically
<dscassel> Thanks, Bob!
<BobJonkman1> I don't know if it makes a difference, but I'd like to encourage people to register for LoCo events at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> We'll need to do a reapproval page. I'll get on that in December, even if we don't hear from them.
<dscassel> I've been a teensy bit swamped, so I may ask for help.
<BobJonkman1> Like today's IRC meeting, f'rinstance http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2066/detail/
<BobJonkman1> We get enough people coming out to events, but there's no indication of that on the LoCo events page.
<BobJonkman1> I may be able to lend a hand.
<dscassel> We've got photos. They like photos.
<BobJonkman1> There's some LoCo renewal resources on the Canadian Team page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2010 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<dscassel> And yes, we should probably update the web page too.
<dscassel> Segue!
<BobJonkman1> dscassel was proposing a Web Site Upgrade Party
<dscassel> "promising" is perhaps to seeing a term.
<dscassel> S/seeing/strong/
<BobJonkman1> A nice up-to-date Web page wouldn't hurt our chances at renewal
<dscassel> I'll mention it to  txwikinger.
<dscassel> A web page update blitz is a good idea. I just need to carve out a time.
<dscassel> Anything else?
<BobJonkman1> Make sure to invite txwikinger to the Web Site Update Party; he has the keys to the castle
<BobJonkman1> Well, that seems to be about it for today
<BobJonkman1> When dscassel carves some time I'll put something about a Web Site Update Party on the LoCo calendar.
<dscassel> Sure
<BobJonkman1> I expect it will be an online collaborative event.  But maybe with an In-Real-Life component, perhaps at a local hacker space or something like that :-p
<dscassel> If you don't mind the cold, sure!
<BobJonkman1> OK, thanx everbodee!
<dscassel> Woo! Ubuntu hour!
<BobJonkman1> Another seque
<BobJonkman1> segue.  Fingers don't work too well
<BobJonkman1> going AFK and offline
<sohaeb> did the meeting finish ??
<sohaeb> if you don't answer me I will leave Ubuntu and go back to windows
<sohaeb> the most annoying statement I've ever read. Lol
<sohaeb> Alright see you later
<genii-around> Bleh. "The membership of Ubuntu Canada (ubuntu-ca) in the Approved LoCo Teams (locoteams-approved) team has expired. Regards, The Launchpad team"
<dscassel> I'm not entirely sure why I put up with this bullshit anymore..
<genii-around> dscassel: Because we look up to you for doing so?
<genii-around> Looks like spam filter fail  :-(
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-25
<dscassel> Hey, guys, we're doing this re-approval thing.  If you have anything you'd like to add, be my guest, or let us know.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: How'd you like to be co-contact? :)
<dscassel> 'cuz you're doing a better job of this than I am...
<dscassel> Oh, right, Re-approval page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<dscassel> mcpherrin: Has the CSC done anything Ubuntu-related (even tangentially) you'd like to give us credit for? :)
<mcpherrin> Uh, we give out CDs and help people ubuntu-ify their laptops?  A good number of CS students find it easier to work in than Windows, so you could probably take some credit there?
<dscassel> I kinda mean events. But CD distribution is good too. I'll try to work it in somewhere.
<dscassel> Like when was your last install fest?
<mcpherrin> We find that "fests" tend to work poorly, and end up just helping people install one at a time
<mcpherrin> The last one would have been two years ago, probably
<mcpherrin> I can't find evidence of one later than 2009 :P
<dscassel> Okay. Fair enough.
<mcpherrin> We've had "events" wherein people at bars get drunk and complain about how ubuntu is going to shit?
<mcpherrin> probably doesn't count :P
<dscassel> mcpherrin: I don't know, we can probably work with that...
<BobJonkman> dscassel: I'm good with being a contact...
<JemSoft> hi there,
<JemSoft> how are you guys?
<dscassel> JemSoft: Busy!
<dscassel> JemSoft: how're you?
<JemSoft> I am OK , what's keeping you busy?
<dscassel> Ubuntu Canada re-approvals, a board meeting for my hackerspace tomorrow and painting my living room...
<dscassel> Fun!
<JemSoft> hehe that's fun. I am in Toronto. I want to network with Ubuntu users.
<JemSoft> also I want to meet techie people..
<JemSoft> any suggestions?
<dscassel> 1) Talk to genii_around when he's around.  He doesn't appear to be currently.
<dscassel> 2) Hacklab.to! http://hacklab.to/ Check out one of their open nights.
<dscassel> 3) The folks at FreeGeek Toronto seem pretty awesome. I believe they're always looking for volunteers... http://freegeektoronto.org/
<dscassel> 4) Host an Ubuntu Hour! http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<dscassel> If you choose 4 (and I highly recommend it), let us know here and on the mailing list and we can help spread the word.
<dscassel> That should get you started. :D
<JemSoft> thanks a lot.
<dscassel> No problem! :D
<JemSoft> how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<dscassel> Since 2005. Full time since 2008.
<dscassel> (well, if you include work in "full time", then since 2011...)
<JemSoft> interesting.
<JemSoft> I work as a IT operations support in a MS Windows environment.
<dscassel> That would make it hard to use Ubuntu at work... :)
<JemSoft> But I have ubuntu in my personal desktop at home.
<JemSoft> yes, I can't use it. Can you?
<JemSoft> What I have noticed here in Canada, most companies are MS based..
<dscassel> Yeah. I'm a software developer at Open Text.  I'm developing an eclipse plugin, so nothing's Windows-specific.
<dscassel> True...
<JemSoft> great
<JemSoft> that's why It is handy to you.
<JemSoft> what I have now is ubuntu 12.04, I tried 12.10 but It didn't give me good results.
<JemSoft> too slow and errors when using virtual box.
<JemSoft> I have some VMs win server2008 and also ubuntu server with LAMP
<dscassel> I'm finding the unity webapp stuff to be a bit crashy, but haven't had any problems otherwise.
<JemSoft> good for you, I will keep the 12.04 till they correct some bugs.
<dscassel> Yeah, I'm still on 12.04 at work. I figure sticking to LTSes is safer there.
<JemSoft> great.
<JemSoft> in your company do they use ubuntu server?
<JemSoft> I am leaving to have breakfast now. IT was a pleasure dscassel.
<JemSoft> a quick questions, what is the best way to program in c++ on ubuntu?
<JemSoft> any suggestions?
<bregma> if JemSoft comes back, tell him to ping me, I can probably answer his technical questions
<dscassel> Okay.
<dscassel> I had to go afk for a minute. :/
<dscassel> (or 20...)
<BobJonkman> bregma, dscassel: Also, if JemSoft comes back tell him about TLUG: http://gtalug.org/wiki/Main_Page
<JemSoft> Hola
<JemSoft> Hi
<IdleOne> bregma: ping
<IdleOne> JemSoft: http://gtalug.org/wiki/Main_Page BobJonkman thought you would be interested
<JemSoft> thanks a lot idleOne
<JemSoft> I went out for a while. Were you the guy I was talking this morning?
<IdleOne> I wasn't here earlier.
<JemSoft> What's your favorite distro?>
<JemSoft> hehe funny question
<JemSoft> Hi Jaguar
<Jaguar> hi JemSoft
<JemSoft> how's it going?
<Jaguar> its going ok here heh
<Jaguar> i have that effect on everyone
<jesusemelendezm> Hi
<IdleOne> lol Jaguar :)
<genii-around> Grey Cup kickoff in ~40 minutes :-)
 * genii-around hollers out "Lets Go Argos!"
<IdleOne> Is not on network tv?
<IdleOne> only TSN seems to have it here.
<IdleOne> I don't have TSN
<genii-around> Ah, that sucks. I thought for sure it would be on CBC though
<IdleOne> doesn't appear to be
<IdleOne> Go Calgary, because I'm from Montreal and genetically unable to cheer for a Toronto team.
<genii-around> Hehehe
<genii-around> I understand and forgive you.
<IdleOne> Kindness will not get me to change.
<genii-around> :-D
<genii-around> My brother-in-law is from LaSalle and an avid Habs fan. When I visit over holidays and there is a Toronto-Montreal game on, my sister takes the kids and goes down the street so we can heckle each other
<IdleOne> haha
<genii-around> One year I got the kids NHL pajamas, one Habs, one Leafs set. Somehow the Leafs set got "accidentally mangled in the washing machine"
<IdleOne> So silly, I can listen to the game live stream from TSN radio but I can't watch it :/
<genii-around> Yeah that is pretty weird
<jesusemelendezm> hey people, it is very cold.
<jesusemelendezm> hi there
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-19
<BluesKaj> so there's no #kubuntu-ca .maybe we should apply for one
<genii> Heh, maybe
<BluesKaj> seeing that canonical is going in a different direction now
<BluesKaj> or maybe #kde-ca , who knows what will work
<genii> BluesKaj: Well, if we have only 27 in this channel, I'm not sure how populated any other one might get.
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , unfortunately
<genii> BluesKaj: On a related note, I'm wearing my new Kubuntu shirt today :)
<BluesKaj> show us :)
<genii> BluesKaj: OK, give me a minute :)
<genii> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=277879
<BluesKaj> genii. looks cool , probly not available in my size tho :/
<BluesKaj> <---tall and kinda heavy in the belly :)
<genii> BluesKaj: I think next jussi will have some hoodies (hopefully)
<BluesKaj> altho I'm down to 300 from 320
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah they are sold out now of the polo shirts, just checked at https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu
<genii> BluesKaj: You should get some exercise soon shovelling when the snow finally hits! ;)
<BluesKaj> genii. I'm going to start walking again now that my back is so much better
<BluesKaj> been lazy this last yr or so
<genii> Yeah walking is about the best overall, maybe aside from swimming
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> we have pool facilities available for the townsppl at the sports complex here  , but it's such pita to go thru the rigmarole
<genii> Now that I'm not doing physical labour every day I'm starting to notice how out of shape I am and gaining a bit of weight. Since I was always between 125-130 ( for like 30 years ) it feels weird. Not much but I notice it now.. I'm up to 137 atm
<BluesKaj> older one gets the more difficult to get rid of the excess
<genii> Guess I'll have to sign up at the Y for swimming
<BluesKaj> not fond of chlorinated pools ...swam at the Y for 4 yrs as a kid ... had skin probs for a yr afterwards
<genii> I remember my doctor trying to help me put on weight, I was consuming 20,000 to 25,000 calories every day but only went up 3 pounds after a couple months of this.
<genii> Now it's just creeping up on me
<BluesKaj> wow , you must mean2000-2500 ?
<BluesKaj> that's alotta cals
<genii> No, 20 thousand to 25 thousand :) Turns out I have a thyroid situation which makes it almost impossible to gain weight normally
<BluesKaj> 2200 is std requirement for most ppl
<BluesKaj> are you on thyroid meds ?
<BluesKaj> must be hyper-thyroidism
<genii> I was drinking about 15-20 cans of Ensure every day, plus usually a box of cereal in the morning, 2-3 subs at lunch, couple large pizza at dinner, 2 litre containers of ice cream, etc
<genii> BluesKaj: Not on meds (currently). My sister has same situation but after she had her kids needed to go on meds for it.
<BluesKaj> that's alot of processed food , odd that you didn't gain water weight just from the sodium content
<genii> I guess hormone changes etc
<BluesKaj> wife is hypo , takes levothyroxin
<genii> My current doctor is more worried about my cholesterol and hypertension
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's probly more important
<genii> Heh. I remember when he saw the results of my cholesterol testing, he thought the lab messed up and sent me back for a re-do. And then the second time it was even higher. And then he told me it's the highest bad cholesterol he'd ever seen from someone that wasn't obese.
<genii> So now it's the diet thing, trying not to eat so much garbage, etc
<BluesKaj> Ive 'be been on the edge of diabetes for a few yrs now, and my ulcer incident put me over the edge so now I'm looking at watching my diet and blood sugar levels , the fun is over til I get stabliized
<BluesKaj> havent had a beer in over a month ...wife is convinced it's the beer that's to blame, not my food diet
<BluesKaj> 12beer /wk isn't a ridiculous amount
<genii> Beer in moderation isn't bad. A dozen a week is totally fine
<genii> A dozen a day, that's another matter....
<BluesKaj> genii. lots greens and veggies and protein and a few natural carbs is the way to go
<genii> My main problem is I like to eat pork chops :)
<BluesKaj> hehe, a dozen a day, gawd ...don't think I could handle that physically or mentally
<BluesKaj> chops is good , red meat for hemoglobin / iron is important
<BluesKaj> and protein of course
<BluesKaj> cut away the fat , that's all
<genii> I have a pretty regular routine of after work on Mon, Wed, Fri to go have 2-3 Guinness around the corner, then home for dinner ( usually something like salmon with spinach and a salad on the side)
<genii> In my 20s the roofing crew I was on, we used to drink insanely every night, so this is a major reduction in alcohol for me!
 * BluesKaj nods
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<genii> BobJonkman1: Should it be posted to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/ ?
<BobJonkman1> genii: Yes, I'm just creating an Agenda page now.
<genii> OK, cool
<BobJonkman1> Conveniently, I created a template some time ago. But I'm having a bit of trouble logging in.  The Ubuntu OpenID server isn't responding
<BobJonkman1> Never mind, I'm in now
<genii> Odd, I just logged in without issue.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-20
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 28 Nov 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<BobJonkman1> OK, next week's IRC meeting is scheduled!
<BobJonkman1> Next meeting's agenda should always be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<BobJonkman1> Registration is optional, but appreciated so we can show the LoCo Council we're still an active group: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2646/detail/
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, \o
<BobJonkman1> Hi SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, how did the meeting end?
<BobJonkman1> We did some congratulation and introductions, and made some tentative plans for a Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting (the results of which are in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next )
 * BobJonkman1 is distracted, mostly AFK
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, jajaja like me! but I am working all time... real work and community stuffs
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-23
<aruna> hi, not sure if this is the correct place to ask but does anyone know how to play a .sfw using gstreamer ? Say a youtube flash movie or a internet TV stream ?
<aruna> sorry that was a .swf
<BobJonkman1> It's the right place to ask, but you've got to stick around for an answer...  :(
#ubuntu-ca 2014-11-17
<Seven_Six_Two> is anyone having trouble with youtube? I'm on Teksavvy, and while pages are loading, none of the videos are.
<genii> Working fine here.
<Soph> Hi are there events happening in Toronto anytime soon?
<genii> There's never anything NOT happening here
<genii> http://www.toronto.com/events/
<azend|vps> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-systemd-maintainers/2014-November/004563.html
<azend|vps> http://err.no/personal/blog/
<azend|vps> :(
<genii> That sucks.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-11-20
<nmatrix9> Hey guys
#ubuntu-ca 2016-11-27
<Felishia> hello
